# Certina Chronolympic C-Tronic



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had this for a while now and finally got round to taking a few pics.

For those that don't know they house the ESA 9210 which is exactly the same movement used in the Omega Speedsonic. Essentially this is a tuning fork movement (ESA 9164) with a chronograph module piggy backed on.

As with all tuning fork movements the hands move completely smoothly around the dial. They're a joy to watch although quite disconcerting at times because your eye seems conditioned to see stepping. Sometime you have to double take to make sure it's still actually moving. It's not a problem though, especially with such a beautiful watch 

These pieces where produced between 1975 and 1976 and came in either a blue, black or silver dial. I've seen a few examples of the blue and black dial but the silver dialled example seems far rarer. Talking of which they're far, far less common than the Omega Speedsonic (in itself pretty rare) which was in production for 7 years between 1973 and 1980.

Enough talk, here's the pics. From what I can tell the crystal has a slight dome to it.



















The dial in some more detail, I love the linen texture of these.



















Notice the day of the week is indicated by a number rather than an abbreviation. Makes far more sense than trying to squeeze in three or four letters and instantly makes it suitable for all markets throughout the world. Clever thinking imho.










TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I particularly love all the textures and contrast on the case. The sides have a vertical grain whilst the lug sections are highly polished and the bezel section has a sunburst finish.




























The crown sits low in the case, presumably to accommodate the chrono module.










The pusher are a sort of rounded off triangle shape which is a nice touch and a bit different.










So there you have it, the Certina Chronolypic C-Tronic in all its glory (hopefully my pics have captured some of this anyway). It's a beautiful piece imho and pretty scarce but well worth the hunt if you can find one.

If anyone wants to know more just yell.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

That is one great watch


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Fab watch beautifully shot - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Thatâ€™s gorgeous matey. I think the C-tronics are the nicest looking of the tuning fork chronographs, and I particularly like the ones with the blue chrono hand. Enjoy.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Stunning watch and top class photography.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

thats a very nicely finished case dial is crisp as well


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice.

And that case is in stunning condition.

Don't see many Speedsonics or Ultronics that are in as good nick as that.

Has that been restored or is it a former 'safe queen'?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Has that been restored or is it a former 'safe queen'?


Thanks Andy 

It's either NOS with a few storage marks or has led a very quiet life. There are a few very minor hairline scratches to the brushing, as you can see in a few of the pics, but on the whole it's very sharp. The case back has a few minor swirlies but nothing major.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

]

A real blokey watch that one. Not seen one in that good a condition before.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Twas purchased as NOS.

If only my pics were as good, I reckon I could have done you for more Gary !!

Slightly rounded triangle shape.... *Concentric*

So now it can be a

Certina Chronolympic Concentric C-tronic.....breath...phew.

PS

Andy..you finished with my clock yet ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wouldnt it be excentric? ( sorry to spoil the c-word theme)


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Wouldnt it be excentric? ( sorry to spoil the c-word theme)


Probably..was trying sneak past a good sounding C word...without actually be factual..

Doh ! and to be caught out so quickly ..the shame, the shame !

K


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Twas purchased as NOS.
> 
> If only my pics were as good, I reckon I could have done you for more Gary !!


Thanks for confirming that Keith.

I've said it before but at least people are pleasantly surprised when they buy from you as the watches themselves are far better than your pics (no offense mate)

As for all this concentric / excentric malarky that went right over my head 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Found a couple of brochure pics of the blue dialed version.

*From 1975*










*From 1976*










Images courtesy of http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/en/indexeng.html

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Lovely - always great to see something I didn't know existed, and so stylish with it. I have to say your photographs sell it better than the old adverts!


----------

